
Ask HN: Where can I request someone write a Google Chrome extension? - pshapiro99
I have an idea for a Google Chrome extension that might be very useful. Where can I go to suggest someone create such an extension?
======
simonpure
Without further details, it's pretty difficult to give specific
recommendations.

Why not use it as an excuse to try it out yourself and work your way through
the tutorial?

[https://developer.chrome.com/extensions](https://developer.chrome.com/extensions)

------
herbst
Reddits /r/SomebodyMakeThis often leads to some results

